# Nissan Sentra 2005 SE



## zpm99 (Aug 16, 2014)

I just recently purchased a 2005 Nissan Sentra special edition and I have been having a problem with my Rockford fosgate head unit. It powers on just fine, but it will not play music through any input. I know it is not the speakers because when I go to adjust sounds settings, I can get a chirp out of it. Is this a matter of my needing to replace the unit? And that being said, is it possible to change it out to any other brand? I ask because the paneling seems to fit the fosgate exclusively, just trying to find my options.
thanks in advance for any advice given.


----------

